# pike pier



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

What is the river level that covers the pier at Pike? 22 or 23 feet or is it less than that? I live by Kent so it is a drive for me. That place has always been great fishing for me when the water is right up to the pier. I really haven t checked the gauges very often.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

At about 21.5, it's up on the pier. Right now it's in the 28' range...not a good time! Here's the graph...http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the weather link. I have used many other sites for forecasting fishing conditions, but this is the best one I have seen. I will be using this site from now on to predict my fishing tactics.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

i was close with my guess! lol. i figured it will be ok by the weekend. I just has a knee replacement so I didn't get down there this fall. I am ready to go now for sure.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to go now...let us know!!!


----------

